# EVERYONE HAS BRAIN DAMAGE



## rightwrong99

ugh.


----------



## rightwrong99

Depersonalization is not typical dissociation. I don't care what anyone says.
There's a reason why therapy does not work to treat depersonalization but DOES work for dissociative identity disorder and other dissociative disorders.
DPDR should fall under a different category in the DSM. Like a coma.
The DSM can go to hell.

Im gonna be doing neurofeedback braincore therapy. If NF can restore people from of comas, strokes, and brain injuries - it will return me back to consciousness. Maybe I won't be the same person I was before. But I don't care. I want my consciousness back.


----------



## Jayden

I smacked the back of my head on the pavement from skateboarding a long time ago, maybe this is a result years later. Keep us updated, also are you still doing that new york dp study by Dr. simeon or whatever. I can't remember what exactly it was.


----------



## Guest




----------



## rightwrong99

Jayd said:


> I smacked the back of my head on the pavement from skateboarding a long time ago, maybe this is a result years later. Keep us updated, also are you still doing that new york dp study by Dr. simeon or whatever. I can't remember what exactly it was.


You, my friend, make person #9 that I now know has had a head injury before DP. Head injury symptoms sometimes don't show themselves till a long time after the incident.

Yea I did the DP study. I dont have much hope for it producing any interesting results. Still have to go for my appt with simeon but she doesnt know how to treat dp any more than anyone else.


----------



## Quarter Pounder

I agree with OP. Brain damage is the real explanation here, not all that anxiety symptom shit.

I have a question though, can smoking a shitload of weed WHILE drunk and have a panic attack at that precise moment produce brain damage? Does anybody know?


----------



## never_giving_up

Come to think of it, I did actually have a head injury a few years before getting DP. Got hit by a van. (not saying it's connected, but it may be)

Mind you, I have experienced episodes of "normality", so I don't think it's something that can't change. Our minds are quite plastic after all.


----------



## never_giving_up

Also, I don't think it's useful to just believe you have brain damage without conclusive evidence.

It's one of those things where if you believe it, then you may needlessly prevent yourself from healing (pymalion effect).


----------



## Jayden

newyork said:


> You, my friend, make person #9 that I now know has had a head injury before DP. Head injury symptoms sometimes don't show themselves till a long time after the incident.
> 
> Yea I did the DP study. I dont have much hope for it producing any interesting results. Still have to go for my appt with simeon but she doesnt know how to treat dp any more than anyone else.


I'm going to let my doctor know about this next time I see him. Hopefully nothing else serious happens out of it :s


----------



## Visual

newyork said:


> ugh.


Well stated









Am one of the few here that has medical documentation for brain damage being causal for a lot of my symptoms.

Many seem scared of the idea of 'Brain Damage' - but brains can heal some. And besides, aging causes brain damage. Its just particularly sad when young people have these problems.


----------



## rightwrong99

never_giving_up said:


> Come to think of it, I did actually have a head injury a few years before getting DP. Got hit by a van. (not saying it's connected, but it may be)
> 
> Mind you, I have experienced episodes of "normality", so I don't think it's something that can't change. Our minds are quite plastic after all.


You make person #10.

Brain "damage" is maybe an extreme way to label it. Brain "injury" is more like it. And brain injuries can happen very easily from everything Ive been reading now. Even getting "blackout drunk" can cause a mild brain injury.

Well anyway, I hope the neurofeedback helps me recover a portion of my functioning. Although Visual said he tried it and he got worse.


----------



## kate_edwin

Depersonalization is not typical dissociation. I don't care what anyone says.
There's a reason why therapy does not work to treat depersonalization but DOES work for dissociative identity disorder and other dissociative disorders.
DPDR should fall under a different category in the DSM. Like a coma.
The DSM can go to hell.

i think the reason it works for what it works for is that there's been research and people with experience treating it. i think it does fall under the same category, it's just less known. and yes some people would fall into the other half, of non trauma dissociation, but i think it's all the "same" dissociation process.....


----------



## rightwrong99

If it was the same dissociation process (trauma or no trauma), then therapy would be an effective treatment. But 90% of the DP research done so far has proven that therapy is INEFFECTIVE!
And the DSM is a product of the western world view of mental health, and once u enter the system, you stay there. You get medicated and subdued. Not saying that all DSM following doctors have ill-intentions, but I think most of them are ill-informed and narrowminded about treatment and diagnoses.


----------



## forestx5

I did a search on "typical cannabis intoxication." Some official government health site noted that the chemicals in cannabis (THC?) have an affinity for the limbic system. (amygdala, hippocampus). Common effects of intoxication are depersonalization. I assume this takes place because THC fits into receptors where they do not really belong, and this causes alterations in one's sense of self. When the effect is temporary, people apparently find it entertaining. For the vast majority of people, the effects are only temporary. For some, the brain seems unable to re-regulate the interrupted processes.
The latest and greatest indications from the research community suggest that emotional stress during the developemental years renders the limbic system "irritable", prone to depression and temporal lobe seizure.
This is due to inappropriate neurological developement of the limbic system.
Emotional stress/trauma is capable of causing depersonalization by itself. If childhood stress and trauma makes the limbic system vulnerable to insult, is it a stretch to imagine that disrupting the processes of the limbic system with psychoactive chemicals might result in chronic depersonalization?
I guess it all depends on how one defines "brain damage". An MRI may not show structural damage when the only indications are depersonalization. But, that doesn't mean that the brain processes are functioning in harmony.
I don't know if a functional MRI is currently capable of discerning the processes that indicate depersonalization. But, I would have to believe that it is theoretically possible to sort it out.
If MRI is unable to discern brain damage in schizophrenics, I doubt that depersonalization could be categorized as brain damage.


----------



## rightwrong99

Theres a huge difference between structural brain damage and a brain _injury_. qEEG's detect brain injuries that involve primarily disrupted electrical patterns in the brain while MRI's detect pieces of the brain that have actual structural damage. Im using the term "brain injury" pretty loosely in the case of DPD. My point is that the brains electrical systems are all out of balance which creates the illusion of no self. What creates a self? Emotions, perceptions, attention, memory etc. If all of these things are no longer functioning simultaneously, the sense of self is lost. So in that case I consider it an injury to the brain.


----------



## saken

how do u explain that people who had marijuana unduced has recovered through terapy and meds then? Just curious


----------



## Soul Seeker

saken said:


> how do u explain that people who had marijuana unduced has recovered through terapy and meds then? Just curious


who would that be?


----------



## saken

Soul Seeker said:


> who would that be?


well harris harrington, 2 swedish guys i read about, a bunch of other people when i have been googling around on diffrent forums. its not untreatable thats for sure.

dont have links but why would i lie about that?

i feel alot better today than i did 1 month ago. hardly feel derealization anymore, still focus alot on my vision though. but thats just hypochondria. when i feel derealization is when i think about it its like an ocd thought.


----------



## Jimbo

Getting a serious beating could cause both cerebral damage and psychological trauma. I remember several times when I was assaulted by someone and spent a few days afterwards walking around in a daze.


----------



## Visual

saken said:


> well harris harrington, 2 swedish guys i read about, a bunch of other people when i have been googling around on diffrent forums. its not untreatable thats for sure.
> 
> dont have links but why would i lie about that?
> 
> i feel alot better today than i did 1 month ago. hardly feel derealization anymore, still focus alot on my vision though. but thats just hypochondria. when i feel derealization is when i think about it its like an ocd thought.


The less injury, the quicker the healing.
The healthy you live, the quicker the healing.
Being young helps.

Injuries often heal. Sometimes directly, other times through rerouting










Glad you are getting better.


----------



## TheStarter

Hmm, i had around 5 head-concussions within 2 years, but that was around 4-5 years ago


----------



## noname

The stuff is that I think that you can get brain damage from anxiety or drugs, perhaps from a mechanism like excitotoxicity. No one need to have an injury for that. If some of you think that "having chronic illness" or "having brain damage" is just a fear wich need to be avoided, thats not a fear : thats reality.

Pessimistic thread, I like that.


----------

